# Finally scored some .22 ammo



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Gander Mountain had a sale that started yesterday morning, and, I was fortunate enough to be able to get there early and get in line. I arrived ten minutes early, and was 18th in line. Five minutes later, there were at least 50 or more in line, and more coming as they saw the line. Most shoppers had no clue what was happening, and just assumed since there was a line, it must be good. They had a 500 round limit, and limited choices of bulk boxes. Considering I hadn't seen ANY .22 ammo in quite some time, I chose to shop by volume rather than value. I picked the 500 round box of Winchester, in the little wood collector box, for 32.99 (always wanted one of those little boxes any way). Most were picking the 375 count Minnie Maggs, but, with the limit, were only allowed one box. After I left work, I stopped back by, and they only had a couple dozen boxes of the Minnie Maggs left, so, I bought one of those. Today, was back to "normal", shoppers walking around with glazed eyes, wondering where all the ammo had gone.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I routinely shop at a Wal Mart that carries ammo. They've had terrific supplies. Of 30:06, 30:30 and 300 WM. They
still have a little clay capable 12 gauge and 20 gauge bird shot, but I haven't seen a 22LR, a 9mm, 45, 223 or anything
of the like for a month. I think the ammo craze will die off once the House rejects the AWB.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Scored a box of 22 mag at Walmart last week... last one they had..


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I was in wally world last night after my shift ended this morning and they had a pretty good supply of the 100 round boxes of CCI Mini Mags. Been pretty close to 2 months since I have seen that. Week before last I caught another one that just got in a case of 9mm, 40 S&W and 45 ACP. It had only been on the shelf for about 10 minutes and there was no 45, 2 boxes of 40 and the better part of a case of 9mm left. I bought 3 boxes of 9 for a buddy who was in desperate need of ammo since a week earlier I bought 4oo rounds of it and wasnt hurtin even then but bought some anyways not know how long this is going to last. Otherwise my obsevations have been pretty much along the lines of what Ripon mentioned.

Dont know when this is going to end of if its going to end but I sure hope its soon even though I am a reloader and sitting pretty fat and stocked deep. I think we are still looking at a good 6 to 8 months of this minimum before things start to ease and get back to normal. I will go back to buying a bulk box of 22 rim fire and about 200 rounds of AE 223 a month and fatten up my stash of ammo thats cheaper to buy than reload or cant be reloaded.

I really dont see much in the way coming gun ban wise. I dont think that there was quiet enough people buying off on the idea to begin with and I think New York pretty much blew it for the Democrat Machine at the national level considering the outrage they are getting from an otherwise dyed in the wool Liberal population in thier own state. With at least 14 democrats being up for election in the mid terms I think many of them are deathly afraid of what will happen to their re-election chances should they support any gun control measures.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I went to a gun show in Richmond last weekend and literally bought the last 1200 rounds of 22 ammo. Heading to another gun show to get more. All local stores are out and all online dealers are back ordered for over a month. Prices are insane. Normal price is. 02 per round. At the gun show it is between. 07 to. 10 a round. Totally insane.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I sold 2 - 525 Blazer Bulk Packs for $30,2 -50 UMC 9 for $30, along with my SR-22PB for $350= $410

I still made money on the whole deal.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have very little ammo, but I did score a box of some wierd italian brand 22lr a few weeks ago. 

Meanwhile DHS has orders for 450mn rounds of 40 cal. Sure is worrysome


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

After getting rid of 2500 in the last week, I'm still very comfortable and that's comforting. Plus I helped out 2 new young shooters ( 5 and 8 YO) get into the game. 

The buyer will teach his sons with the pistol and ammo.


----------

